# Ideas for 2009 Halloween



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok I'm new to bloging. So here goes. I was on here yesterday showing my husband somethings that I want to make for this year. He's starting to really get into Halloween ( I'll make him one of us yet!) so anyway he told me he would build me a building that would be around 25x50 (removable when done) for this year! I think I would rather have a maze type thing instead. Here's the delema, what do I put in it. Anyone have any suggestions? Which would be better? I'm going to do a cemetery, we have an old organ that still works that HE"S been talking about putting in it, so I would have to make a prop for that. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello, what is your theme for this year? You can do a cemetery outside the building and do the building with a haunted manor theme. separate the building into different rooms, entry , study, living room, bed room, kitchen basement and so on. if you like i could try and draw some thing up for you.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Greetings!

I have my own non-profit haunted maze, & been doing it for 9 years in Mankato, Minnesota. We've been blessed to get our current location but, it grows smaller each year. (because the maze grows every year lol) Building panels can be quite costly at first. And you have to have weather proof place to store them in the off season. We use 4x8 & 6x6 panels made up of osb plywood & framed by 2x2x8 furring strips. Some people like to use Hardboard instead of osb because it's cheaper & lighter. Either way, the panels have to be painted with exterior latex paint to weather proof them. Also use multiple tarps to cover the maze. It helps to keep it darker, fog stays inside better, & also a bit warmer even though it's inside a unheated shed. 

I'm also on the haunt crew for Horrorfind Weekends Haunted House in Baltimore, Maryland. We've done the haunt since 2005, & only missed last year. They strickly use 4x8 hardboard panels lined with 2x2x8's. Some panels are double sided with hardboard, vs single sided, & even a few specialty panels.

Please feel free to contact me anytime, if you have any questions about mazes, etc. Can reach me either by email here or my IM's. Aim- MazeMonster, Yim- mazebuilder


----------

